# Horse turns bum towards you



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Yep, bum in face =bad. Make sure you get your point across before you get kicked. One big stern smack and growl should do the trick the second that he thinks about turning his bum to you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Is he wanting his bum scratched? , either way its bad manners if he is directing it to you. You will have to teach him to face you instead. 
Clinton Anderson TV is a good show to watch. Click on episode guide and watch his shows, their are new ones every week I think. I have been watching and learning alot of new techniques.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes, bad manners....

While I am comfortable knowing that my horses just want their butts scratched, it is always in my mind that they could kick. There are times I allow it knowing they want to be scratched. But most times, I do not allow it and remind them with a swat and asking them to move over or a fling of the lead rope. I try to keep them guessing, knowing that most times I don't allow it so they kind of have to ask me, not just swing over automatically for a scratch. Also, they need to know that they can't just do it with anyone....other people may think they are going to kick etc.


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

Spotted said:


> Is he wanting his bum scratched? , either way its bad manners if he is directing it to you. You will have to teach him to face you instead.
> Clinton Anderson TV is a good show to watch. Click on episode guide and watch his shows, their are new ones every week I think. I have been watching and learning alot of new techniques.


Looks like I am doing the right thing then.
Yea it is bad Lins, I dont think he will kick me its just giving me the finger type thing because he is cocked and relaxed off of one leg in the back..With his ears pointed back a bit like he is irritated..

No I dont think he is wanting his bum scratched lol..That would be a possibility but I see attitude in his ears..
Ive had him four months now he is new to me and he's four yrs old. He has some learning to do..
I ordered the Fundamental's and I am counting down the hrs till it gets here. I cant wait!
I love to watch his show's too..

Oldhorseladay yes good point, I dont want him doing this to other ppl for sure!

Just wondering if a smack and make him move is enough? I guess it is w/what you are all telling me so I will keep at it. Thank you


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes, if he is having attitude then make your point and firmly! He is young and new to you, so he will try and push your buttons probably. Keep a lead rope...not attached to the horse.....draped over your shoulders, ready to swing firmly at any time....a good one is one with the little leather at the end. Meanwhile do exericises yielding his hindquarters etc. to teach him to move away from you and pressure. In a little time, all you will need to do to move him is touch him and tell him 'over' or whatever term you use. Mostly he just won't do it at all and he will keep his attention on you asking you if you want him to move over.


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

You want to be careful swatting a horse away with any semblance of an aggressive or fearful or 'respect my space' posture when they stick their butt in your face. They may not have even been thinking of kicking but if the human was going to do anything to make a kick likely that would be it. 

If they stick their butt in your face and don't kick, it's more likely because they're attempting to tell you where it itches (especially during grooming). Many will really enjoy and appreciate having their tailbone scratched. You wouldn't have to oblige them, but it will really help a horse learn to appreciate people if you do. XD


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

P.S. Since he is new to you and you are not used to his reactions....while you are teaching him this, make sure you are out of kicking range in case he protests.


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

Ha ha yes oldhorselady thank you I dont want to get kicked for sure!

Ian Mc good point you have I can always back away and Que before smacking if he dont move. Or point a finger w/pressure in his side to move.


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

He will also chew on the lead rope while being tied..(((Any advice for that?))))
Horses I have raised before never had any issues like I have with this guy ppl that had him before I think spoiled him and treated him as a big dog, so yea he's kinda grown spoiled in his own ways "hence reason for the dvd's"
Annnnnnnnnnd BITING
I have to keep an eye on him constantly to catch him before he tries to do it.

Dont get me wrong I am doing the ground work with him its just these small things that perplex me..I thought that with the ground work all these little things would work themselves out?

We do the long line walk trot canter and back ups...
Bending, and moving hind end away from pressure..
I am having to desensitize him for spookiness...
He really has come a long way in the months that I have had him. He wouldnt let the farrier work on him the first time I had him out to get his feet worked on and just this last time the farrier was out he thanked me four times!!! Because the horse did so well!!!
He use to not stand still for grooming or while being tied - Now he does somewhat~


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Charley horse said:


> He will also chew on the lead rope while being tied..(((Any advice for that?))))
> Horses I have raised before never had any issues like I have with this guy..He's kinda grown spoiled in his own ways "hence reason for the dvd's"
> Annnnnnnnnnd BITING
> I have to keep an eye on him constantly to catch him before he tries to do it.


That may just be who he is, very animated. Keep two lead ropes attached to his halter in case he chews through one? Then he will not feel as if he can ever get away by doing it and give up? My old TB was very mouthy and had attitude. Just had to always stay one step ahead of him. He was like a clown with ADHD. One of my current mares is very mouthy as far as puting everything in her mouth, but just plays, nothing serious and no attitude.


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

Oldhorselady said:


> That may just be who he is, very animated. Keep two lead ropes attached to his halter in case he chews through one? Then he will not feel as if he can ever get away by doing it and give up? My old TB was very mouthy and had attitude. Just had to always stay one step ahead of him. He was like a clown with ADHD. One of my current mares is very mouthy as far as puting everything in her mouth, but just plays, nothing serious and no attitude.


Smart thinking Oldhorseldy!! I would have never thought to do that...
Next time he has to stand tied for a given amount I will do that thank you!

My boy has the TB in his blood lines:lol: must be their nature.

Yea like your TB I think he does it to passify himself...But its annoying while my nieces horse stands there tied very well mannered..
She told me to put hot sauce on the rope - but I just cant bring myself to do that.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Charley horse said:


> Smart thinking Oldhorseldy!! I would have never thought to do that...
> Next time he has to stand tied for a given amount I will do that thank you!
> 
> My boy has the TB in his blood lines:lol: must be their nature.
> ...


I think he did it to just annoy the human....because if you would tie him out by himself he would just stand there! He was definately an animated creature....very smart and full of himself. Never a dull moment with him.


----------

